# Shrink Wrapping



## Carl (Jan 26, 2019)

What's the verdict on shrink wrapping soap?

I've seen some mixed reviews.  I've noticed some of the very experienced people on this site shrink wrap their soap.  But others do not.  Those that do not use: "The soap needs to breathe" as the primary reason.

So, why does the soap need to breathe?  What could happen if it doesn't?

I initially thought that shrink wrap may help preserve scent, but does it?

What are the pros/cons of shrink wrapping vs. not?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2019)

I use shrink wrap bands that keep the ends somewhat open.  It protects the soap from grubby hands and allows the soap to be smelled.  It’s inexpensive and allows my soap to be seen.  It also protects them when being transported from show to show.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 27, 2019)

I used to shrink wrap my soap and have great bands that have a perf line to open and the sides are open enough for people to smell and the soap to breathe. In fact, I found a very old bar and the soap was fully-cured that the wrap was loose around the bar. I just hated having to keep touching the soap and take the time to heat shrink them. I have two heat guns that I used because one would get so hot and really melt the bands.

I like the look it brings because people could see the soap as well but I noticed mostly people would pick it up and smell it. Now I use cotton muslin bags with my label stuck on the front.


----------



## amd (Jan 28, 2019)

I use shrink wrap bands. I like that they keep my soap clean, it's easy to stick a label on (and stays on), and inexpensive.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 28, 2019)

I use the shrink wrap system from National Shrink Wrap with the smell-through stuff.  Been using it for years... before that I just used cigar band labels.  I really liked the way they lookd but as the soap would age the bands would loosen and I would have to re-tighten them.  Other than the extra time and expense involved, I can't think of any other cons.  The pros are the bars stay clean (and they may travel to many shows before being purchased), they aren't affected by humidity or snow flurries (I do an outdoor show in the winter and can't use a pop-up), people can put a single bar purchase into their purse without worrying about contamination and they may shrink less or slower... (not sure but it seems that way).  I put the shrink over my labels so the labels don't get soiled.


----------



## Carl (Jan 28, 2019)

So doesn't the soap still shrink inside the shrink wrap?  Then you would need to heat it up again.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2019)

I use flat shrink bags and yes the soap will still shrink, over time, in the bags. I just hit them quickly with my heat gun. I use the bags because they are much less expensive than bands and if I choose to I can leave an end open, but I prefer not to. Mine will have a tiny air hole because I snip a little off a corner so the bags will shrink without puffing up. I also have problems with the band's zip, it splits on me many times while shrink wrapping so wastes to many bands in my opinion. It has also never mattered what heat setting I use. 

I also like to put my label inside so they stay clean and do not get beat up. For a long time I used avery labels but they stick pretty bad to the soap, although no one has ever complained. I found much cheaper 2x4 labels that do not stick as badly. The few years I tried labels outside the shrink wrap they just became to shop worn.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 28, 2019)

What SoaperForLife and Carolyn have shared is pretty much my experience. If you're selling, shrink wrap is the best way I've found to keep soap bars and labels clean and fresh looking over weeks or months of being handled by consumers. The clear wrapping also allows the the soap to be as visible as possible to attract buyers. I make a "sniffy hole" much like Carolyn does so people can smell before they buy. If the shrink wrap loosens, I can re-shrink the covering on multiple bars in just a few seconds, unlike paper cigar bands. 

I usually wrap my soap about 4-6 weeks after I make it. I have compared older shrink wrapped and naked soaps that have the same scents, and my nose tells me that shrink wrapped bars have a stronger scent than naked ones do.


----------



## Carl (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks.
What is everyone talking about when they say "Bands?" or "Cigar Bands?"

Few here have mentioned that shrink wrapping is cheaper than bands.  A band to me is just a piece of paper that goes around the soap and gets glued with a glue stick.  Michael's crafts sells 50 packs of 65lb paper for $5, then with the coupon you get 50 sheets for $2.50.  Cut each sheet into 4 strips and you are getting 200 bands for $2.50.

Unless I'm missing what you are referring to as "Bands."


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2019)

Carl said:


> Thanks.
> What is everyone talking about when they say "Bands?" or "Cigar Bands?"
> 
> Few here have mentioned that shrink wrapping is cheaper than bands.  A band to me is just a piece of paper that goes around the soap and gets glued with a glue stick.  Michael's crafts sells 50 packs of 65lb paper for $5, then with the coupon you get 50 sheets for $2.50.  Cut each sheet into 4 strips and you are getting 200 bands for $2.50.
> ...



There are cigar bands and there are shrink wrap bands.   I use shrink wrap bands like these:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/shrink-wrap-102mm-x-102mm-soap-bands.aspx

I buy them 1,000 at a time when they are on sale (at least once a year).


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 30, 2019)

I have tried shrink wrapping. I watched a local friend place 20 bars in the wrap and shrink them in a few seconds and then cut them apart. His looked great and he did it so easily. I tried it and I was so disappointed. I just cannot shrink wrap to suit myself. The label gets crooked, or the shrink wrap  puckers, I am just not good at it. I would like to do it but I have to be satisfied that it's a good job.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> I have tried shrink wrapping. I watched a local friend place 20 bars in the wrap and shrink them in a few seconds and then cut them apart. His looked great and he did it so easily. I tried it and I was so disappointed. I just cannot shrink wrap to suit myself. The label gets crooked, or the shrink wrap  puckers, I am just not good at it. I would like to do it but I have to be satisfied that it's a good job.


I use 4x6 flat shrink bags from Papermart.com using this method. I use my impulse sealer to seal the bag as close to the soap as possible. Cut off the remainder. I then make a little snip across one corner just to let the shrink wrap shrink without puffing up.  I make the hole small enough that you usually do not find it. Sometimes I make my labels using glossy card stock, but normally use a 2x4 label. Yes they do stick to the soap but I never have had anyone complain. If using a paper or cardstock you will have to hold the label area while shrink wrapping to keep it straight. I found some less sticky cheap inkjet labels that print very nicely and are not as expensive or sticky as Avery. Although I do still use Avery Weatherproof in my laser for lotions and scrubs. I also shrink wrap all my jars and bottles to keep them clean.

It also does not take me more than a couple of minutes for the whole process. But I have been shrink wrapping soaps for a long time. I also shrink wrap after 4-6 weeks. 

For smell samples I use the two ends cuts that I shrink wrap leaving one end open. You would be quite surprised how dirty they get. I also have had a lot of customers mention over the years how they do not want a soap someone's nose has touched.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 30, 2019)

I use polyoleifin bags, which allow some breathing.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 30, 2019)

It takes practice to shrink wrap nicely, but that's normal for all but the simplest of skills, isn't it? 

I did a little tutorial awhile back that shows how I shrink wrapped soap. I use shrink bags similar to Carolyn's. I've changed my method a little since then so I can get the job done faster, but the method in the tute worked well for me while I was still learning. https://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> It takes practice to shrink wrap nicely, but that's normal for all but the simplest of skills, isn't it?
> 
> I did a little tutorial awhile back that shows how I shrink wrapped soap. I use shrink bags similar to Carolyn's. I've changed my method a little since then so I can get the job done faster, but the method in the tute worked well for me while I was still learning. https://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html


Yep pretty much how I do it. I have also tweaked the system a bit but the tutorial is perfect


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 30, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> I did a little tutorial awhile back that shows how I shrink wrapped soap. I use shrink bags similar to Carolyn's. I've changed my method a little since then so I can get the job done faster, but the method in the tute worked well for me while I was still learning. https://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html



Your soap looks wonderful! (And I love the look of those hard working hands) But it looks very fiddley and time consuming. The man I watched didn't have a sealer. I can't recall but the heat gun must have been the sealer. He laid them all out flat on the table and did the front side of the whole batch at once, then turned them over and did the other side. Then cut them apart. He made it look so easy but I sure couldn't do it.



cmzaha said:


> Yep pretty much how I do it. I have also tweaked the system a bit but the tutorial is perfect



Thanks for your input.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 30, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I use polyoleifin bags, which allow some breathing.



What size?


----------

